# Community > Resource Library >  Anyone remember where to find this?

## phillipgr

I remember reading ages ago a bunch of articles about locating stags etc during the roar. There were quite a few articles and they were all available online to read, someone posted the link as a refresher leading up to last year's roar. I think they were on one of the magazine's (NZ Hunter etc) website's. Two I remember reading were about finding flat spots where stags were likely to round up hinds and the other was about hunting game trails. I've had a look around but can't find them so I thought I'd post up here but I realise I'm being pretty vague haha. They were pdf files from memory.

Ring any bells?

----------


## veitnamcam

7mmsaum posted it.
You may find it trawling threw his posts

----------


## phillipgr

> 7mmsaum posted it.
> You may find it trawling threw his posts


Thanks mate, I'll have a look
 @7mmsaum unless you're lurking and remember where it is?

Cheers

----------


## Dino

I think it was a link to NZ Outdoor hunting magazine.

I have just checked website and archived articles still to come, could be due to ownership change?

If you can find original link may still take you to articles.

Cheers

Dino
Dino

----------


## phillipgr

Thanks dino, we've found the link but I leads to a dead end so here's hoping we can find it another way.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## big_foot

Ive got one of the articals in a  magazine out in the shed, if you havent scored it by tomorrow night i'll scan it up for ya

----------

